
Why Neural Networks Work - sanj
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602344/the-extraordinary-link-between-deep-neural-networks-and-the-nature-of-the-universe/
======
MegaBinaryTable
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17050436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17050436)
for past discussion and link to the original paper mentioned in the article.

There's also a similar article which discusses the same paper:

[https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/why-do-neural-networks-
work-5545c...](https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/why-do-neural-networks-
work-5545cfce1225)

